# The Great Betta Tail-Type War - Part 2



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

*IF YOU HAVEN'T READ PART ONE PLEASE CLICK HERE, IT IS SPRAWLED OUT AMONG THE PAGES IN DIFFERENT POSTS SO PLEASE READ THOSE TOO SO YOU'RE NOT CONFUSED. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108622*

The Great Betta Tail-Type War - Part 2​ 
Brent's Confessional
We've been living in Anaya for a month now. All has been sunny, for it's a beautiful kingdom full of laughter and cheer. We got here in early November, so Christmas is almost here. That is BIG news here in Anaya. It's the Christmas capitol of betta's, and I guess now the world since every other species has been wiped out. I don't know what gets me more, the fact that I'm content after losing everything, or that I haven't thought of home at all. Well, until now of course. This place reminds me of home, it reminds me of everything I grew up with back in Tampa. I was priveleged; I was happy. A nice family in the village that has good ties to the royal family has taken all of us in. They've shown us a home full of hapiness that we all got sucked away from in the two long days we were held hostage in Helana by the crowntails. My good buddy, Lebron, is the only reported crowntail at this time that is still alive. The rest of Helana was destroyed completely. You think me saying this means it's over? Haha, no. It's far from in fact. Doclo won't stop till they kill every fish but the ones in their kingdom. In fact, even though Anaya pulled out of the war the day we came here, we still get threats every day from Doclo. Sorbren and Helana, the halfmoon's and crowntails, have already been destroyed. I suppose now, we just sit around and wait for the next event.. Wait for the next bombing. Who's next on Doclo's list? Well, I'll tell you it's not Stalia, so it's either Corben or Anaya. Leave it to them to ruin our new found home.​


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I <3 Confessionals. :3 I'm always forgetting which kingdoms which. Lol. I want to start a story but I'm not sure how it's going to happen. Like, the main goal. But I already planned out the layout, characters, etc. Can't wait for the REAL story. it was an awesome confessional, though!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

(Mini chapter before bed since I'm still in the writing mood)

"When do you want to go pick out the tree?" said Teeney to Lebron as she looked at various decorations.
"I don't know babe.. We're gonna have to do that tomorrow I guess. Is that good for you?" he said, staring into her eyes with a grin.
"Ummmm.. I scheduled a massage for tomorrow.." she said, swimming behind the white rack of gill rings. "For both of us."
"YOU WAH?!" replied Lebron, dazed. He wasn't a girly guy, he didn't go to massages or spa's or anything. He was surprised he was even at this store for longer than ten minutes.
"Listen.. Back home before the war, I lived a very extravagant life style. My house was a 50 gallon tank.. I was fed the top line of fresh food every meal, I had the cutest accessories and always had fresh slime coat lip gloss on, imported from Anaya. Now that we're here, in this beautiful, wealthy kingdom, why not live a little?" she said, smiling, peering through the rack. 
Lebron smiled; he couldn't say no now. "As long as they leave my anal fin alone." They laughed and continued shopping. 
They were at a shop called Callabie's, a high class department store in the center of Anaya. Anaya was a very wealthy kingdom; even wealthier than Helana where they were previously held. As you swam into the entrance, a large, round watercar port sat there, a circular patch of beautiful green and red plastic flowers in the middle of it. It had beautiful, brick roads and all of its sidewalks were lined in red plastic flowers. Through the entrance was the center of town, filled with high class stores and restaurants. Onward through all of the stores were were most of the fish lived, long coldisack's with spacious two story tank's with green or red roofs. In the very back of the kingdom was the castle. It was white brick and four stories high, with four dueling columns on both sides of the large porch and two towers on each corner of the walls, all roofing green with red trim.

"Do you think Stacie will like this?" said Teeney, displaying a blue and green scarf to Lebron. 
"Sure." replied an unamused Lebron. They had been in the store for over an hour now. Teeney was taking foreverrrr picking out gifts. Lebron, however, did his shopping very quickly. A black plant for Brent, similar to the one he always talks about having back home, a pair of blue diamond gill rings for Stacie, a water candle for Skyden that smells like peaches from the Yankee Candle Water Location down the street, and a yellow leaf hammock for Honeycomb, their new friend they met here who at the time was the only veiltail in Anaya. 
"You're just saying that because you want to go home." said Teeney, aggravatingly. 
"What about this?" she said, "or this?"
"How about we go to another store.. We've been here for an hour.." Lebron mumbled, hoping she would let them go get some food before. 
"Nahh.. Look!" Teeney said, pointing to the other half of the store. "We haven't looked there yet."
Lebron sighed and said "This is going to be a veryyyy long day."


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I <3 Confessionals. :3 I'm always forgetting which kingdoms which. Lol. I want to start a story but I'm not sure how it's going to happen. Like, the main goal. But I already planned out the layout, characters, etc. Can't wait for the REAL story. it was an awesome confessional, though!


 
ANAYA - DOUBLETAILS
DOCLO - VEILTAILS
HELANA - CROWNTAILS (before they were destroyed, now don't exist)
SORBREN - HALFMOONS (before they were destroyed, now don't exist)
CORBEN - PLAKATS
STALIA - DELTATAILS 

Thanks for the reminder LebronTheBetta! I wanted to make a post to clear up the confusion of the different kingdoms. In the original post (Part 1's first post) I confused a lot of people because while I was writing it, I changed up the names of the different kingdoms a few times and then a couple times some of the old names I decided not to use were still there and I ran out of time to be able to edit them. xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I <3 it. So many writing moods!  That's just like Lebron. Impatient. ^^" 
Could you do me a favor? I'd LOVE to hear Lebron's backstory. You know, what happened in the his past and such. Kinda like a confessional but in the past. Can you do this for me? You don't have to, just optional. Love your story anyway.
It's great Lebron and Teeney are working out. <3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Jrf456 said:


> ANAYA - DOUBLETAILS
> DOCLO - VEILTAILS
> HELANA - CROWNTAILS (before they were destroyed, now don't exist)
> SORBREN - HALFMOONS (before they were destroyed, now don't exist)
> ...


Ohhh... I get it now, thanks. XD So in the land of DTs. Got it. Creative kingdoms BTW.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Could you add my white halfmoon Boo? You're going to have to have this story published. Good job!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Np! I'll try and come up with that soon.  Thanks for being so interested in my story all this time.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure Dramaqueen!  Thank you so much for your wonderful comments.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lets hope not all of the VTs are evil. Piou is grumpy but not evil (or is he?hm....)

I like the fact that you give the characters R&R, it helps to define them more.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yet another amazing part of the story :-D


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Great story. I can't wait for the next chapter. 

I would ask for my three fish to be added, but I've only had them for 48 hours and they don't even have names yet. lol


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Aww Lebron and Teeney are soo cute! <3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I <3 this story SO MUCH! You should seriously rewrite a book! So creative! haha I LOVE how Honeycomb is a loner....hahah forever alone...... 

Teeny and Lebron are SO CUTE together!

Thanks for including him!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Should have a post up tonight after the Glass House.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay!!! :3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Jrf456 said:


> Should have a post up tonight after the Glass House.


Oh yeah I've heard of that show but never watched it.. Apparently it's similar to big brother..? Do you watch big brother?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't discover this story earlier.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I appreciate you finding it now, DQ!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

can't wait for next chapter!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> Oh yeah I've heard of that show but never watched it.. Apparently it's similar to big brother..? Do you watch big brother?


Sorry I didn't reply to this one earlier! No, I don't watch Big Brother, but it's sort of the same concept, except it's more hands on. Like, viewers chooses everythingggg the cast does on The Glass House, and theres this thing called limbo, and yeah. It's super cool.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

"Oh, fancy seeing you here Stace!" said Teeney, hiding her shopping bags from Stacie and Brent so they wouldn't get a peak at their Christmas gifts. 
"Hey girl!" smiled Stacie who was holding a few bags herself standing next to Brent, Honeycomb and Skyden. "What are you guys doing here?"
"Shopping, duh!" said Lebron in a sarcastic voice, mocking Teeney's admiration for materialism in a subtle way. They all laughed, as Honeycomb chimed in,
"Nothing wrong with shopping!" as he twirled his multitude of bags with his left caudal fin.
Honeycomb, their new friend they met in Anaya wasn't a doubletail. He was a beautiful bright yellow veiltail with flowing, silky fins. He had been rescued by the Anayan's before they left the war, as he was a prisoner of Doclo since they expected "brown nosing" from him, which wasn't true. Back in Doclo, before the war that changed every betta's life, he was an aquatic interior designer. He designed extravagent rooms, such as the twenty story, sleek black castle interior of the Doclo kingdom. He was known for his chic yet masculine designs that set the stage for luxury and class. 

After the group finished chit-chatting, they parted seperate ways and promised to meet back at the Dasen's house later tonight. The Dasens were the nice family that took Teeney, Lebron, Brent, Stacie and Skyden in when they first got here. They are the second most wealthy family in Anaya; behind the king and queen, and live in a four story, nine bedroom and ten bathroom tank. The family is known for their parties; they throw one for just about every holiday, but, being the Christmas capital of betta's that Anaya is, their Christmas party is always the best. Brent especially couldn't wait to see the party, he loved Christmas. The twinkling lights, the sweet treats, the red and green cheer, the decor.. It was magic to him. 

"Honeycomb, will you help me pick out something for the party this weekend?" said Brent, looking through racks of hats and ties at the mens boutique they were in called Mikal, a sophisticated designer brand. 
"All of this stuff is really expensive!" said Honeycomb, holding up a red fedora with a price tag of $200. Although he did once live large in Doclo, that was a dream from the past now after the months he spent in a large, dark prison tank.
"I know.. But every once in a while it doesn't hurt to spoil yourself!" smiled Brent, holding up his wallet that he had tucked in his gills. It was a Mikal's wallet too, filled with cash that the Dasen's gave him to treat him self to today. "Come on.. I'll buy you one too!" he said, throwing a green scarf at Honeycomb who caught it and smiled. 
"Thanks, I'll pay you back." he said, looking embarrassed to have someone pay for him. Although he couldn't afford anything right now, he knew that his business life was NOT over. He would start up an interior design company in Anaya too; but when his "vacation" is done. After all, wouldn't you take a few months off after being locked up for a crime you didn't commit?

They both picked out a hat and a scarf, Brent's was a red fedora and a white scarf, while Honeycomb's was a dark green fedora and a dark green and white striped scarf. Honeycomb ended up insisting on at least paying for his hat, which was $160. He lived in his own apartment, a small but functional one bedroom studio tank. He wasn't poor; he just didn't have the luxury of living with the Dasen's.

"Wanna call up the rest of the gang to hang out at the Corner?" said Honeycomb, referring to the diner at the corner of town. 
"Sure, I'll call them." Replied Brent as Honeycomb smiled and nodded, swimming towards the restaurant. After Brent made all the calls, they were almost there. 

They sat at the blue six-seater booth in the back of the restaraunt near the pellet ball machine and browsed through the menu. 
"Ooh, this looks good." said Brent, pointing at the fried bloodworm pasta dish as Teeney and Lebron walked up to the table. "What looks good?" smerked Lebron, sarcastic as ever. 
"Obviously not you.." said Brent, smiling. He loved Lebrons sense of humor, he hadn't seen anyone else like that before. 
After about ten minutes of small talk, the group wondered where Stacie and Skyden where. Skyden sounded fine when Brent talked to him on the phone a few minutes earlier; where could they be now? 
"Try callin again." said Honeycomb, taking a bite of his pellet soup. The four decided to order; they were all starving and where happy the food came fast.
"Fine." said Lebron as all of the others looked at him to out of their laziness. 

Lebron pulled out his phone from his gills and dialed Stacie's number while chowing down his meal. When she answered, he said
"UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM" followed by a "where are you and pretty boy?" 
She laughed and said that they were on their way, they stopped to get a gift for the Dasens party. 

A few minutes later they walked in smiling as Teeney said "It's about time! We already ate!" Stacie smiled and quickly shooed the waiter over to their table, ordering a crushed bloodworm salad. Skyden ordered neon tetra fillet on toast. 
It was silent while everyone ate, but not for a bad reason. This diner was famous for it's amazing food, and this food was amazing. They did, however find it bizzare that they were the only people there tonight. 

To the left of them as they were paying for the bill (Stacie insisting on covering all of their orders for being so late), the chef stood behind the white marble counter, gasping into the phone loud enough for them to hear. She screamed and trembled, her hand barely gripping the phone as she says "can I tell others in the restaurant?" As she hung up, she walked to their table, them being the only group in the restaurant. 

"Guys.." said the skinny, bright red doubletail chef. "The king.. His majesty.." she said "has been shot." 
Stacie, Teeney, Brent and Lebron gasped at the same time, while Honeycomb and Skyden just sat there in awe with their mouths wide open. 
"By who?" said Stacie, her big, green eyes wide, staring at the chef for a reply. 
"Some crowntail.." she said, looking at Lebron sincerely. "They said he's from Helana, of course. Goes by the name.." she paused, trying to pronounce the name. 





"Wojciech?"


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

TO EVERYONE WHO HAS ASKED FOR ME TO ENTER THEIR FISH INTO THE STORY:

I apologize for not doing so yet, but anyone besides Honeycomb will be entered into the story in either part 3 or 4. Their will only be 4 parts, part 1 was going to Helana, part 2 is Anaya, part 3 will be Corben/Stalia and part 4 will be the most dramatic, when they go to Doclo.

If you didn't read part one, my last post above's ending made no sense. Please read part 1 before reading part 2 to escape confusion.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the food items. Neon tetra on toast, bloodworm salad and pellet soup. lol You're very creative.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lol thank you! I wanted to make this story obviously unrealistic (betta's having friends, relationships, betta's living in actual kingdoms of only betta's, every other species but betta's are dead) etc. etc. but include some real elements as well with twists.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Gasp* Neon Tetra Fillet? (>.O) That's... Yummy. ;P I love this story, it's so amazing.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Lebron! xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i LOVE this story! where can i buy a copy lol?! I also loved the food options, so cute!

LOL!

I love how you made Honeycomb a fashion designer! That suites his personality perfectly because well....he can be both feminine and masculine sometimes

Thanks for including him!


Also, i hope you don't mind Jrf456, but can anybody help me with this thread:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=110782 ??????

I would really appreciate it, because i am going to petsmart today anyway for supplies, i was considering getting some shrimp now that i have a moss ball to collect food particles on 

Thanks everybody and Jrf456!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Could you put Fhil in it? He just passed this morning, he was a red hm male with purpley shine on him


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> Could you put Fhil in it? He just passed this morning, he was a red hm male with purpley shine on him


aww I'm sorry  R.I.P FHIL


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks He would have appreciated it


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> thanks He would have appreciated it


that makes me sad


and..your welcome!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

me to he was such a sweet fish


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I can try and add your guy later on in the story. 

I am not taking anymore requests for peoples fish being entered after lilyandquigly, however if you've already asked for your fish to be entered I will try my best to add them.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks jfr


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to do this guys, but I just can't keep writing. I found Skyden and Brent dead this morning. I cleaned both of their tanks yesterday and used a new brand of water conditioner... I guess I shouldn't have done that  I'm so sad right now I'm shaking.. Ugh my two favorite babies  

I'm sorry, but every time I write I think of them, I'm going to have to give this story a little break. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Teeneythebetta


----------



## KcSaf (Jul 25, 2012)

wow... im really sorry about skyden and brent, thats horrible. if you dont mind my asking, what kind of conditioner did you use? no inconvenience at all, take all the time you need


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'M SO SORRY!!!! What happened? It's fine! Take your time, cancel if you have to. A loss always hurts, especially when they're your favorite. </3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry about Brent and Skyden. Take all the time you need.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSSES! Brent and Skyden where such beautiful fish, and i am positive they won't be missed 



R.I.P Brent and Skyden!

No worries, take your time


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I am soooooo sorry, I know how that feels May they rest in peace


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness thats horrible, im so sorry! I know how it feels tho, I lost two fish in one day before. Just think their in a better place now with the best live bloodworms and an unlimited buffet of their favorite flakes and pellets<3


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the support everyone.

I've really taken the loss of them hard.. They were my first male betta's and every day for the past year when getting ready in the morning, I've stood in front of them and tried on my clothes (the closet is next to their tanks) 

I still can't believe they're gone.. It's really not fair at all. I just cry every couple hours and everyone in my family but my mom thinks I'm crazy because it's "Just a couple of damn fish"  Ughhh I miss them sooo much..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

How awful! I am so sorry!

Most people on this site, including myself, think of "pets" ONLY as *Family members, and they should be treated that way *

Don't worry, after a hurricane comes a rainbow


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

No new fish for me for a while, that's for sure! & thanks, I've been on the forum for a little over a year and am glad that there are so many nice people, just gotta look out for the negative ones and you're good!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha yep


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

poor fish, they're in fishy heaven now though


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

And enjoying neon tetra fillet!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

D: 
That's horrible!!! I know the feeling. My deepest consolodations. At least they can keep Sunny and Luna company now... :'(


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thomasdog said:


> D:
> That's horrible!!! I know the feeling. My deepest consolodations. At least they can keep Sunny and Luna company now... :'(


don't forget about poor little Sparky as well!

R.I.P to all of your little guys, along with Jrf's!

I am so sorry for both your losses.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. When Luigi and Snowy died around the same time it took a few months for me to even think about getting new fish. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh damn, i am so sorry.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

> don't forget about poor little Sparky as well!


Somehow I'm not imagining Sparky being the _friendliest _of fish!!! LOL


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

hhahah lol


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your fish! If you'd like, I'll help you finish the story.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

sorry for the loss!


----------

